# Looking for contributors regarding food and diabetes



## Josh DUK

Hello Everyone!

Want to share your opinions about food and diabetes? We’re looking for bloggers to write short pieces for our new ‘News and Views’ section. You can submit your own piece for us to edit, or we could interview you and then write up the piece for you. If you’d be interested, please email web-updates@diabetes.org.uk with some information on yourself and the ideas you have.

Josh DUK


----------



## Nayshiftin

I would just like to say, that the food industry even after all these years is not really for the diabetic person especially when eating out. In the hospital they expect the diabetic person to eat the same as others. Yes, there are lots done on the calories but are carbs counted for the diabetic?  I personally as a type 2 am really not aware of what to or not to eat. In the forum, there are different opinions but the disclaimer is it is down to the individual. Budget and personal choices are also something to think of. It sure is a huge dilemma as to what to eat and what is good/bad.


----------



## helli

@Josh DUK are you focused on food and *type 2* diabetes?
With Type 1, I eat a "normal" healthy diet and have no problem with the food industry due to my diabetes.


----------



## Josh DUK

helli said:


> @Josh DUK are you focused on food and *type 2* diabetes?
> With Type 1, I eat a "normal" healthy diet and have no problem with the food industry due to my diabetes.


Hello @helli ,

The News and Views team didn't specify and they were looking for people to share their opinions regarding food. If you would like to share your opinion, please email web-updates@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Nayshiftin

helli said:


> @Josh DUK are you focused on food and *type 2* diabetes?
> With Type 1, I eat a "normal" healthy diet and have no problem with the food industry due to my diabetes.


Yes, type 1 has different medical issues on the whole. I am not saying that 'Everyone' that has type 2 but many including me have obesity, high cholesterol and other medical issues.
|A low cal diet does not go with a low carb diet and definitely the fats allowed for low carb are not for low cholesterol. Type one has no insulin so are given it to use instead whereas type 2 has insulin it may not be working but its there so it really in my opinion different, Nor all have issues but if like me food is an enemy and your hungry all the time and it is what keeps you coping. I've tried using other things but try being hungry and trying to sleep it eats your mind. There are many things I could mention but the medical personnel can get abusive and not understand.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @helli ,
> 
> The News and Views team didn't specify and they were looking for people to share their opinions regarding food. If you would like to share your opinion, please email web-updates@diabetes.org.uk


I believe they are saying that they have type one and have no issues maybe in response they are saying not all have my feelings/ issues. I wonder too if this is like a postcode lottery too.


----------

